# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  "Phố Tây" ở Nha Trang - du lịch Nha Trang

## thietht

Khu phố này tập trung rất nhiều nhà hàng, quán càfe phong cách "tây", các món ăn "tây" và quan trọng là có nhiều khách "tây" đến. "Phố tây" bao gồm các con đường Hùng Vương, Trần Phú, Biệt Thự, Trần Quang Khải, Nguyễn Thiện Thuật của Nha Trang.


Nhà hàng đầu tiên tại đây là do một người Việt Nam làm chủ mang tên Bạn Hữu hay còn gọi là café Desami trên đường Biệt Thự. Quán có những món ăn Việt Nam nhưng theo phong cách Châu Âu và giá cả cũng không quá đắt nên đã thu hút được một lượng khách nước ngoài.

Đây cũng là điểm khởi đầu cho sự ra đời của một loạt các nhà hàng khách sạn với nhiều món ăn nổi tiếng của Nhật Bản, Hàn Quốc, Italy, Ấn Độ..., khiến khu này trở nên nhộn nhịp và sầm uất. Trong đó phải kể đến Nhà hàng Good Morning Vietnam với các món ăn của Italy và cũng do người Italy phụ trách. Còn những món Ấn Độ bạn có thể tìm thấy ở nhà hàng Tandori hay Bombay.



 Nhà hàng Good Morning Vietnam 
Hoặc tại Nha Trang Sailling Club nằm sát bờ biển có kiến trúc rất đẹp, kết hợp hài hòa giữa phong cách Việt Nam với châu Âu tạo cho du khách một không gian rất yên tĩnh, thư thái. Thực đơn nhà hàng có nhiều món của nhiều quốc gia do các đầu bếp bản sứ đảm nhận. Ở đây cũng có đầy đủ dịch vụ vui chơi trên biển như jetski (motor nước), parasailling (kéo dù)... hoặc bạn có thể thư giãn ngay trên bãi biển với các ghế bố được đặt ngay sát mép nước.



Nha Trang Sailling Club
Con đường chính ở khu "Phố tây" Nha Trang là đường Biệt Thự - khu vực mua sắm, vui chơi, ăn uống của các du khách nước ngoài. Andy's gilf Shop là nơi mà bạn có thể tìm thấy các tấm thổ cẩm sặc sỡ với các sản phẩm phong phú như khăn trải bàn, balô, giỏ sách, quần áo, ví, nón... Nơi đây giống như một làng Chăm thu nhỏ, bạn có thể vừa xem hàng vừa ngắm nhìn các thiếu nữ Chăm đang dệt vải. Còn nếu muốn tìm mua các đồ cổ, giả cổ, đồ lưu niệm bằng tre hay các trang phục biển vv...du khách hãy ghé qua các cửa hàng như Lạc Việt, Bamboo...

Không chỉ vậy, "Phố tây" còn tập trung rất nhiều quán rượu, cafe bar như Gauva, Crazy Kim, Blue Gecko... Quán Guava (trên đường Biệt Thự) được trang trí theo phong cách châu Âu do các chàng trai trẻ tuổi người Canada làm chủ, bạn có thể vừa thưởng thức các món cooktail vừa hoà theo những giai điệu nhạc quốc tế đang thịnh hành.

Tuy vậy, chen lẫn các hàng quán dành cho các du khách nước ngoài vẫn có rất nhiều hàng quán cho cư dân địa phương, với giá cả và phong cách rất Việt Nam.



Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Hà Nội - Nha Trang - Vinpearland  - Hà Nội(4 ngày 3 đêm - Giá 1.950.000 VNĐ/Khách)* - *Ha Noi - Nha Trang - Vinpearland - Ha Noi(4 ngay 3 dem - Gia 1.950.000 VND/Khach) * 

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Nha Trang* - *tour du lich Nha Trang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Nha Trang click vào *du lịch Nha Trang* - *du lich Nha Trang*

----------


## phucdinh0101

nha trang đúng đẹp thật

----------


## anhduc83

Club đẹp thế nhì...

----------

